# Beeman's BQR



## calamintyjane (May 13, 2007)

We are remodeling our house and found a bottle in a space above a door frame. It is clear glass and is 4 1/2 inches high. The label is wore a bit on one side but you can read "Beeman's BQR for Cold Discomforts" (the c in cold is worn away). I think it can be linked to Dr. Edward E. Beeman of chewing gum fame but am not sure. Has anyone else got a bottle like this one or seen one? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jamus (May 13, 2007)

Here's a link to a question on the forum about a simillar bottle. It never got answered. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-21198/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#21214


----------



## jamus (May 13, 2007)

here's a way better link that might answer your question. http://www.trocadero.com/stores/stonegate/items/389971/item389971.html


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

I asked my dad and he said his mom used to give him Beeman's and another called 666. He says they tasted like hell and almost hurt going down but they worked.[sm=lol.gif]

 I wish everyone could have seen his face when I ask him about it and while he talked about it.[][:'(][&:]...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] I  LMAO till it hurt!!!


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

Thanks .... I found the same link for the sign on another search. I think the bottle is a good way for us to date the house. No one around my area knows how old my house is and the bottle was found in a place where it had to be put there. It couldn't have just fallen through a crack. So I think the guys that built it were leaving me a clue. I am guessing by the screw top it can be dated to around 1940-1950.. Am I wrong?


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

not a good way to go about it... the first thing one looks for when dating a bottle is numbers that may be a clue 

 what kind of markings are on the bottom?


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

Sorry super new to this...

 The bottom is textured with a large circular mark and the number 12 , an O with what looks like a sideways diamond shape through the center, another O and under those, a 2 with a dot next to it.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

the mark you described is the glass mark for the owens-illinois glass Co. owens and illinois merged in 1929 so its later than that  what number is to the right of the mark?


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

Its a zero.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

its only a 0? judging by the top bar which way do the bars on the I curve? up, straight, or down? down means 30s up means 40s and straight means 50s also during the 50s sometime they changed to just a I in a O


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

Okay you are a major help! The Owens Illinois Glass Co. sent me in the right direction. I checked a few web sites and found the mark on another bottle..

 The site explained the plant code is 12 .. The date code is 0. and the mold cavity or serial number is 2. I know that plant code is for Gas City,  IN. That plant opened in 1930 and is still open.
http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

great job! not many new people do all their own research! mostly because they dont know how or where... congratulations on a job well done! so what is the final asessment on age?


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

Golly Spence, 
 You make me proud...[][]
 Joel


----------



## capsoda (May 14, 2007)

Yep, Spencer is my HERO for the day. You'll notice that is with a big H and a big O. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2007)

Careful now Cap, unless you want to hear from Big Al Sharpton.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

> you want to hear from Big Al Sharpton.


 
 [] HE SPELLED HO!  with a BIG h-o!

 i missed something....what did i do? all i did was help someone...i do that all the time thats nothing new for me...Thanks alot for the well wishes guys!


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

I am gonna say between 1930 and 1958 to be on the safe side. My Dad found another one today over another door. It is different than the last but also an Owen Illinois.


----------



## epgorge (May 15, 2007)

> i missed something....what did i do? all i did was help someone


 
 We know that.... It's good to know we can leave here and trust someone to take care of the shop.


----------



## logueb (May 15, 2007)

From what I have learned about the date coding, if it is a 0 without a period behind it would be 1930.  They added to period (or dot) behind the 0 when 1940 came around.  Then in the 50s they used a two digit number.  My guess would be 1930.
 And Cap I remember well those remedies from the 50's. 666, Castor oil, Syrup of Black Draught.[][][].


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 15, 2007)

> my guess would be 1930


 
 you got it buster! but i was trying to get her to get it its like the old saying goes "GIVE a man a fish and youll feed him for a day, but TEACH a man to fish and you will have fed him for a lifetime!"



> its good to know we can leave here and trust someone to take care of the shop


 
 i know what you mean, when i leave here i NEVER think "man, someone is going to give someone false information", i always am left with "someone will get helped today!". i just like to be a part of the helping hand! thanks for the recognition! but i dont deserve it i was just doing my job its my purpose in life to be helpful to anyone and everyone i can!


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Man, that was really deep Spencer.............


----------



## calamintyjane (May 16, 2007)

okay.. Thanks for the lesson bottlenutboy. I have applied the knowledge to learn that my other bottle is dated 1932. So I can guess that my house is no older than 1930. They are in a case that my kiddo helped me build today and going on the wall when I get it built back.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 16, 2007)

> Thanks for the lesson bottlenutboy.


 
 no problem! think we should think about doing it for ALL newbies...rather than just giving out answers Teaching people to do research maybe give them a STARTING point instead of doing all the work for them



> Man, that was really deep Spencer.........


 
 thanks i try!


----------



## capsoda (May 16, 2007)

Hey Joel, Big Al S can come ahead any time and he can bring JJ with him. My ancestors are Hebrew and American Indian and I have black blood kin too. On top of that I am a Southern Boy. Any time the rasicst brothers want some history lessons I will be happy to give them some. [sm=lol.gif][:-]


----------



## calamintyjane (May 29, 2007)

okay.. now the problem.. my insurance agent wants a new inventory done to update my insurance.. what's it worth?


----------

